# Vivillion location? [pokemon]



## keybug55 (Apr 6, 2014)

If you know your Vivillion location, post it here~

EDIT: I think I got enough, I'm going to try to update this every other day. The people with their vivillion is in the spoiler.

I have polar 



Spoiler










Polar: keybug55, Holla (X version), Mewmewmewm, cherche






Garden: Jellieyz, TheWonky, Lita_Chan 






 High Plains: Cadbberry, PuffleKirby21, shayminskyforme88, L. Lawliet, heichou






 Modern: Farobi, Luckypinch, Tom, Nzerozoro






 Icysnow: Dinomates






 Meadow: Lassy, xxTomxx






 Savannah: .Nat.






 Marine: nymphia






 Moonsoon: jolokia 






 Ocean: Holla (Y version)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 6, 2014)

I've got Modern.


----------



## Jellieyz (Apr 6, 2014)

I have garden. :3


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 6, 2014)

Mordern looking for pooler~


----------



## TheWonky (Apr 6, 2014)

I have garden.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 6, 2014)

When more people post their vivillion on this thread, I'm going to make a list who has which form :3


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2014)

I have Polar on X and Ocean on Y (Set my 3DS location to Hawaii before starting Y).  I will be looking to trade for the other designs sometime if anyone is willing.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

I have polar ( ^ω^ )


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 6, 2014)

I have High Plains Pattern Vivillion


----------



## Cress (Apr 7, 2014)

High Plains. I don't like it that much. :/
I'd like a Polar or Ocean Vivillon.


----------



## cherche (Apr 8, 2014)

i have polar


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 8, 2014)

Modern here.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2014)

Got the Icysnow.. looking for Monsoon...

I'd love to do a random  trade offering a 6 EV Icysnow  for a Monsoon one that's 6 EV aswell. I just need a good breeding ditto :L Haven't bothered with it yet. I really gotta get my butt hunting for a shiny Icysnow one... Love the way it looks *damn now I really wanna go hunt for one*


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 13, 2014)

I still want vivillion submissions :3


----------



## rndrn (Apr 13, 2014)

Holla said:


> I have Polar on X and Ocean on Y (Set my 3DS location to Hawaii before starting Y).  I will be looking to trade for the other designs sometime if anyone is willing.



Were you able to set your 3DS location back after and keep the Vivillon? I am considering restarting my copy of X so my brother and I can go at a similar pace since he got it for his birthday, but I'd love to have Monsoon instead of High Plains!

- - - Post Merge - - -

PS - that means I'm currently another High Plains, but if I can get a definitive answer I could be Monsoon (!) in about a month.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 13, 2014)

I have modern


----------



## Lassy (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm from France so I have the meadow one ?^?
I didn't know there were different kinda of vivillions!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got High Plains.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 18, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I'm from France so I have the meadow one •^•
> I didn't know there were different kinda of vivillions!



Aurgh, that has to be the most useless Vivillion :/ (I thought they would at least change the gym's vivillion) I'm sorry ;_;


----------



## Aizu (Apr 18, 2014)

Garden here! All though I don't have an Elegant one as well

- - - Post Merge - - -

And a shiny meadow one


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I'm from France so I have the meadow one •^•
> I didn't know there were different kinda of vivillions!



Can we trade?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 19, 2014)

High plains


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 19, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> High plains



Lawliet, did you do a wonder trade earlier with a Snubbull?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 19, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Lawliet, did you do a wonder trade earlier with a Snubbull?



nope


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 19, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> nope



Just checking! I did a Wonder Trade earlier and I was matched to a trainer named Lawliet who sent me a Snubbull. Thought it might have been you


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 19, 2014)

lol. i dont trade much since i finished the dex. only for shinies and new vivillons


----------



## .Nat. (Apr 20, 2014)

I have Savannah  Would love to trade for others if anyone's interested!


----------



## Lassy (Apr 22, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> Aurgh, that has to be the most useless Vivillion :/ (I thought they would at least change the gym's vivillion) I'm sorry ;_;



Why is it the most useless vivillion? D:


----------



## jolokia (Apr 24, 2014)

Monsoon represent.


----------



## xxTomxx (Apr 24, 2014)

I have the Meadow.


----------



## nymphia (Apr 26, 2014)

in portugal we have the marine


----------



## heichou (Apr 26, 2014)

i have high plains! uvu


----------

